# Error Embossing



## houseman (May 23, 2015)

I've always loved seeing misspellings and other "typos" on bottles. It reinforces the fact that these things were made by real people who obviously had good and bad days.
I've seen dozens of bottles with errors and I'm sure there are hundreds from around the country. These are bottles that are in my particular "local" collection.

The first one is a 1900-era blob top. The correct last name is "Everett," but I can understand how someone trying to sound out the name might make this mistake...


----------



## houseman (May 23, 2015)

This one is really blatant...
Delliah Merwine operated this bottling operation after her husband died. There are several different bottles with the correct name, but "Delliah" is not a common name and someone thought it obviously should have been "Delilah."


----------



## houseman (May 23, 2015)

Even milk bottle makers had their problems.
I've had these Spring Water Dairy bottles for years. I had them on separate shelves and never noticed the mistake on the pint. I recently rearranged some shelves and put these two next to each other and immediately saw it!


----------



## houseman (May 23, 2015)

Here's another local milk with a problem.
"Teilman" is correct.


----------



## houseman (May 23, 2015)

There are a lot of bottles from Weissport. I've seen a few with the "Weisport" error. 
I have this one in my collection.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2015)

So you have to realize that the mold maker had to put the mold half on his bench, paint the inside with a soluble white paint and lay out the lettering on straight or curved form lines - then pencil in the eesign or lettering he has to cut in the iron with a hammer and chisel.  It happened often - if he was tired or interrupted while he was working,.  Wehad seven letter cutters in our mold shop, and we had our share of welded in errors, that were hard to recut after welding.REDM.


----------



## houseman (May 25, 2015)

Hi Red,
Thanks for the reply. It's always good to hear from someone who was in the business. 
I guess any little thing could mess them up...even something as simple as a distraction or trying to rush to get home for dinner!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 25, 2015)

Illiteracy alone was every common let alone the language differences and cutting backward. The later plates and having machines to cut them would more likely be do to spelling by either the work order maker or the cutter.


----------

